# And here....we....go....



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Well this is a big post for me... a lot of things going on...

1) This is my 200th post! arty: planned it out soo...

2) I can make my first post in the habanos section today! And...

3) In the next few days I'll be getting my first CC, and will be smoking my first in the coming weeks!!

Quite exciting if I do say so myself, and now the slope becomes much steeper, I can feel the rocks giving way under my feet already...

But I've got some smokes that I'm gonna try, wonderin what everyone thinks about my choices, and if there are any "absolute must try" sticks that I should try to go after here in the beginning...

Here are the ones I'm eyeing up...

Romeo y Juliet Short Churchills
H. Upmann Mag 46
La Gloria Cubana Medaille D'Or No. 2
Partagas Shorts
Trinidad Reyes
Montecristo #4

well what do you think??


----------



## salmonfly (Nov 11, 2009)

Nicely done Jake, can you please post some pictures for us to look at?


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

salmonfly said:


> Nicely done Jake, can you please post some pictures for us to look at?


Once I get them I'll probably turn into a picture posting maniac haha....I really do feel like a kid waiting on Christmas right now haha


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

I have very little experience, but so far the Vegas Robaina Famosos and the PSD4 have blown me away, and the Bolivar Royal Corona I had would have been awesome but for burn problems (caused by my impatience).


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

mhartnett said:


> I have very little experience, but so far the Vegas Robaina Famosos and the PSD4 have blown me away, and the Bolivar Royal Corona I had would have been awesome but for burn problems (caused by my impatience).


I've read a lot of good things about the VR's...that'll probably be round two. I was first gonna get the PSD4, then, after reading some reviews of the shorts on here, decided to go with those. I'm pretty sure I wont be disappointed either way :banana:


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

The Shorts are great too.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

All nice choices indeed!


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Nicely done! There is no "perfect"order because there are so many great Cuban cigars to try. just take your time and before you know it you will have tried nearly everything. Trust me, it's a fun ride, enjoy it!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Great start


----------



## arodgers (Sep 10, 2009)

Throw something from Bolivar on that list. The Boli PC's have been one of my favorites so far. Bought a box of Royal Coronas, but I think they need a little time in my humi. They had that classic Bolivar taste, but they were missing something.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

bdw1984 said:


> Nicely done! There is no "perfect"order because there are so many great Cuban cigars to try. just take your time and before you know it you will have tried nearly everything. Trust me, it's a fun ride, enjoy it!





asmartbull said:


> Great start





Rodeo said:


> All nice choices indeed!


THanks! I cant wait to continue on this ride its gonna be good times haha



arodgers said:


> Throw something from Bolivar on that list. The Boli PC's have been one of my favorites so far. Bought a box of Royal Coronas, but I think they need a little time in my humi. They had that classic Bolivar taste, but they were missing something.


I've got bolivar right up there....I just ran outta cashflow before I could snag some of those. They're up next with the VR's.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

You really should get RASS or RASCC


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> You really should get RASS or RASCC


Yes!! You're completely right...Im not real sure how I left them off...they'll be part of round 2 for sure!


----------



## Benji (Jan 10, 2010)

Great list to start with! Congrats.

They dont get as much press as some of the others but I would highly recommend a Punch Punch for your round 2 selection.

And I second the RASS! Absolute must.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

Benji said:


> Great list to start with! Congrats.
> 
> They dont get as much press as some of the others but I would highly recommend a Punch Punch for your round 2 selection.
> 
> And I second the RASS! Absolute must.


Punch Punch has been added to the must try list haha


----------



## Arnie (Jan 5, 2009)

Great choices. You will love them.

I would add ERDM Choix Supreme, San Cristobal de La Habana Principes, Juan Lopez #2, St Luis Rey Regios, for an inexpensive everyday CC, JLP Conservas or Cremas and on and on........................... Welcome to another, steeper slope..


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Nice list to start with. I'd maybe swap the reyes for a robustos T?
Maybe a PSD4 for round 2 if you like the shorts and something from Cohiba maybe a secretos, CoRo or SigIV.
Just another noob's thoughts.


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> Nice list to start with. I'd maybe swap the reyes for a robustos T?
> Maybe a PSD4 for round 2 if you like the shorts and something from Cohiba maybe a secretos, CoRo or SigIV.
> Just another noob's thoughts.


Alright I'll put those on the list! thanks!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

youngstogiesmoker said:


> Well this is a big post for me... a lot of things going on...
> 
> 1) This is my 200th post! arty: planned it out soo...
> 
> ...


Very nice choices. Whats your favorite Vitola?layball:


----------



## youngstogiesmoker (Feb 14, 2010)

The order is on its way...

I'll be sure to post pics when they come!! :dance:


----------

